# Freedive/Spearfishing Shop in Gulf Shores!



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Everybody, I have been working at Blonde Johns Surf Shop in Gulf Shores for the past several years and this past year my brother and I have started our own Freedive Spearfishing Shop within. We have a decent but smallselection of gear at the moment, but hopefully will be greatly increasing our inventory soon for this coming season. We are currently dealers of the following brands: Hammerhead, Picasso, Rob Allen, Aimrite, Esclapez, Yazbeck, Realsea Camo Wetsuits, Crist Polespears, Neptonics, Immersion Freedive Watches, and Aplus. We carry all the usuals (guns, fins, masks, ect.) as well as floats, floatlines, Terminal tackle and other freediving/spearfishing/polespearing related products. We grew up fishing and diving on the coast of alabama and noticed there is noshop that really focuses much attention on freediving products in our area. If there is anything you need letus know, If we don't have it in stock, we can order it for you. Also,we'll match anyones regular price. 

Our shop is located at 200 gulf shores pkwy. in Gulf Shores. We are 1 block from the beach on Hwy. 59 across the street from Souviner City (with the giant shark on the building). 

You can call us 251-948-2182 or email me at [email protected] 

Freediving is definitely growing in the area and we just want to help spread the word. Dive safe. See you in the water... Sam


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice guys and great stuff............


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on opening a new bizz...and one that you love too!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys! 

Also, if you mention this post we'll give you 10% off your first purchase with us.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

It's about time that someone opened up a freedive shop. Every time I ask about freediving at a dive shop, they look at me like I'm crazy. Now you just have to find some customers. I haven't found many people into freediving around here, and have lost interest in it because of it. Good luck to you guys, and hopefully you'll get some interest, then I might meet someone that wants to go seriously kill some pelagics.


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/23/2010)*It's about time that someone opened up a freedive shop. Every time I ask about freediving at a dive shop, they look at me like I'm crazy. Now you just have to find some customers. I haven't found many people into freediving around here, and have lost interest in it because of it. Good luck to you guys, and hopefully you'll get some interest, then I might meet someone that wants to go seriously kill some pelagics.






It seems like more and more people is getting interested in freediving around here we just don't know each other and as for the pelagic I would be definitely in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll definitely be buying a Rob Allen 75 this spring for the Sheepshead Shootout. That is going to happen this year isn't it?I hate I missed it the last couple of years. Seemed like a fun event.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the sheepshead shootout will be comming up the 1st of april. we will be donating some goodies as usual. i will keep everyone posted when the exact dates are set.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (1/23/2010)*It's about time that someone opened up a freedive shop. Every time I ask about freediving at a dive shop, they look at me like I'm crazy. Now you just have to find some customers. I haven't found many people into freediving around here, and have lost interest in it because of it. Good luck to you guys, and hopefully you'll get some interest, then I might meet someone that wants to go seriously kill some pelagics.


We've hada suprisingnumber of interested people and lots of repeat customers throughoutlast summer. I guess they all came out of the woodwork once we started selling the gear. I knowplenty of people over this waythat are down to freedive and kill pelagics. Its definitely growing.


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't been to the shop in a couple of months. Glad to hear things are going well with it. I'll be stopping in next week to check on some gear you guys have. I'm a local freediver as well. Nothing against diving, just don't have the time I'd like to put into it just yet (young children, too many hobbies, etc.).


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

Aimrite Spearguns have arrived! 75 to 130cm, aluminum and carbon fiber, lifetime waranty.Looking forward to cobia season.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Skram, PM sent.


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm ready ! I'll come see you guys this week.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Stopped in and picked up a paralyzer tip this weekend. You guys have some cool stuff in there. Making me a wishlist now....


----------

